# DIY Rotary Table



## revwarguy

Does anyone know of plans or can point me to plans or blogs for a simple rotary table made from common items, like brake drums, wheel bearings, etc?  I don't need positional accuracy, like a worm gear drive, I just need a table to clamp to that rotates smoothly around a point to mill round curves and holes.


----------



## ScrapMetal

Here are a couple of links that you might find useful...

http://lautard.com/rotary.htm

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f13/8-rotary-table-8720/

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=7488.0

http://www.projectsinmetal.com/a-simple-rotary-table-without-a-worm-drive/

Hope that helps,

-Ron


----------



## pineyfolks

Check this out , it may do what you want http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=am5774rnjtU


----------



## jpfabricator

I was once thinking 2 standard transmission flywheels would make a fixture that you are needing. the bottom fly wheel would be surface side down with no ring gear for a bolt down flange. The top flywheel would be face up with a seriese of tapped hole for hold down capabilitys. Im still pondering on the bearing between the 2. The ring gear on the upper flywheel can be mated with a crank handle to provide rotation.


----------

